# Prolotherapy



## nyyankees (Jun 10, 2009)

ANYOEN KNOW WHAT PROLOTHERAPY IS? M0076 HCPC CODE...


----------



## LaSeille (Jun 22, 2009)

Prolotherapy uses a dextrose (sugar water) solution, which is injected into the ligament or tendon where it attaches to the bone. This causes a localized inflammation in these weak areas which then increases the blood supply and flow of nutrients and stimulates the tissue to repair itself.

The treatment is useful for many different types of musculoskeletal pain, including arthritis, back pain, neck pain, fibromyalgia, sports injuries, unresolved whiplash injuries, carpal tunnel syndrome, chronic tendonitis, partially torn tendons, ligaments and cartilage, degenerated or herniated discs, TMJ and sciatica.

See www.prolotherapy.com


----------

